# TTOC 5th Legendary Thames Valley Xmas Party - Thurs 6th Dec



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Here are the details of this year's Legendary Christmas Party! I've selected a date that's nice and early, so that it hopefully shouldn't interfere with any other parties that you've got planned...

*Thursday 06th December, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just ½ mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to meet some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif] 
The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

The Christmas menu is £26.95 per person for a three course dinner (you might need to fast for a couple of days to eat it all!) with after dinner coffee and mince pies. [smiley=santa.gif]

I need to know your menu choices by 25th November as this is when I have to confirm the table numbers, which will be strictly limited to 20.

*I'm not collecting deposits this year, but if any booking is cancelled with less than 48 hours notice, a cancellation charge of £10 per person will apply. *

*Menu*

Starters

A. Deep fried Goat's Cheese and Prune Chutney crispy Wontons, sweet chilli dipping sauce and mixed leaves
B. Scandinavian Gradvalax Salmon with fresh lemon dill mayonnaise, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
C. Norfolk Turkey Teriyaki Skewers with Thai dipping sauce and mixed leaves.
D. Deep fried breaded Camembert Wedge served with sweet tomato chutney on a bed of mixed leaves.
E. Pan fried mixed Mushrooms in a garlic, white wine and cream cheese sauce served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.
F. Coriander Battered Chicken Breast Goujons with Thai dipping sauce and mixed leaves.
G. Crayfish Tail and Ocean Prawn Cocktail with Marie Rose dressing, soft roll, Cornish butter and fresh lemon.
H. English Stilton and Broccoli Cream Soup served with a soft roll and Cornish butter.

Mains

I. Roasted Crispy Half of Suffolk Duck with orange and sweet redcurrant gravy, served with rosemary Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.
J. Sizzling Norfolk Turkey Breast Fajitas, warm soft flour tortillas, tomato and onion salsa, guacamole, mixed peppers, sour cream, grated cheddar cheese and leaf salad.
K. Pan Seared Scottish Salmon Fillet topped with parsley Hollandaise sauce, butter Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
L. Norfolk Turkey Escalope with a rich cranberry gravy, honey roasted chipolatas, Yorkshire pudding, Jersey new potatoes and winter vegetables.
M. Chargrilled 10oz Rump Steak with a rich green peppercorn and brandy cream sauce, chips, garlic butter field mushrooms, grilled tomato, onion rings and garden peas.
N. Sizzling Cuts of Beef Steak and Field Mushroom Teriyaki served with chips, grilled tomatoes, garden peas and tortilla shell salad basket.
O. Pan fried Salmon, Dill and Spinach Fishcakes served with Jersey new potatoes, salad basket, dill mayonnaise and fresh lime
P. Roast Pork Loin Medallions with an apple and brandy cream sauce served with mashed potatoes and winter vegetables.
Q. Sizzling King Prawns and Chicken Breast Cuts, garlic and fresh herb butter, white wine and lemon with sauté potatoes, tortilla salad basket and garlic mayonnaise.
R. Crumbed Quorn Schnitzel Fillet stuffed with garlic, herbs and butter with a creamy cheese, garlic and wild mushroom sauce, Lyonnaise potatoes and winter vegetables.
S. Wild Mushroom, Roasted Onion, Cranberry, Brie and Camembert Wellington, coriander Hollandaise sauce, Mediterranean rice and tortilla shell salad basket.

Desserts

T. Warm Chocolate and Fudge Rich Pudding Cake with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
U. Chilled Berry Fruits Cocktail with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
V. White Chocolate and Cranberry Cheesecake with fresh Devon cream
W. Slow baked Citrus Tart with lime syrup and fresh Devon cream.
X. Organic Belgian Chocolate Cheesecake with Cornish vanilla pod ice cream.
Y. Hot Victorian Christmas Pudding with brandy cream.
Z. Exotic Chocolate Ice Creams with chocolate wafer and chocolate sauce.
AA. A selection of Fine Cheeses served with biscuits, grapes and mixed leaf garnish.

*
Has that got your taste buds going? Add your name to the list, come along and join in the fun.
*

Attendees.....................................Menu Selections

1. phodge.....................................D, N, T
2. Mr phodge................................D, L, Y
3. V6 SRS......................................F, M(m), Y
4. LouLou......................................H, N, U
5. Korry.........................................B, P, ice cream (with some adjustments  )
6. NaughTTy..................................C, Q, T
7. westcoTT...................................-, M(r/mr), Z
8. Mrs westcoTT.............................-, P, T
9. D6TTR.......................................D, O, X
10. slineTT....................................E, I, X 
11. TT02OOT.................................G, M(m/r), Z
12. Mrs TT02OOT...........................B, I, T
13. Ted..........................................G, J, U
14. Lesley......................................E, K, W
15. Diane.......................................D, Q, V
16. Bucks85th................................C, J, ice cream


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hiya Penny

Mills and Boon / Mr & Mrs WestcoTT / Annie and I will be there 
However I`m gonna miss the starter due to not finishing work until 7pm 
Is there a Smart phone ban this year?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

There's DEFO a smartphone ban this year! :lol:

That's fine on the starters, just let me know what you want for the other courses.


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

We're in (Nic & Paul), we'll give you our choices at the November meet.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Paul. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, I've added the menu choices that I was given last night. Please check your entry and make sure that it is correct. 

Only 4 places left now!  Anyone else want to join us?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

3 places left!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We are:

Donna: D, O, X,
Elias: E, I, X


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ta muchly


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, the quiz is ready, and by God it's hard! I keep forgetting the answers and I wrote it!! :lol:

Good luck everyone, you'll need it, but the prizes will make it all worthwhile.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

If anyone else wants to join us, I'll need your menu choices by this weekend please. [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Penny I am sorry I can't make it as I am working down in Bristol for my sins, but have a great time.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bristol! Wow, you get about, don't you!

Have a good one Vic, and hopefully we'll be able to get together in the new year.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

What's the weather like Penny? Need to allow extra time to get there or not?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We had a sprinkling of snow this morning but it's all gone now. Not expecting any more tonight, so you should be OK.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool. See you tomorrow.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you to Penny for organising another lovely Xmas dinner and to all the TTiers for their fantastic company. Congratulations to Donna again for winning the quiz. She has become the TTOC's competition winning champion this year....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Elias! It was great to see everyone again, thanks to you all for coming along.

Well done to Donna for winning the quiz, and you looked dapper in your new jacket!


----------

